# Alberta EMT-P looking for work visa info to USA / International



## First Class Medic (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey there, 
     Cool site - Happy to be here! Just wondering if I might be able to get a little help in my quest to escape these frost bitten winters! Looking for info on International / US work availability, visa processes, and wages/living costs. I am an EMT-P in Alberta, Canada - ACP registered since 1999 (EMT reg. 1996) - worked Calgary metro for nine+ years (Crew Chief and TEMS) with some aero medical exp. Really not much I haven't done, but have always wanted a change of scenery (as well as temperatureh34r. Interested in any Caribbean, Florida, Hawaii, Italy, Spain, Brazil etc.... - you get the idea!!! Anyway, I would appreciate any info. help and contacts that I can find. Thanks


----------

